# Guppy tail torn?



## guppyfish29 (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi, I m here to consult more experienced members. One of my guppies, Kenly, he has a shredded tail and it is bleeding slightly around the edges. I m not sure if it is caused by plants or my filter. Kenly is acting normal so I don't know if the tail is actually bothering him, and he did not lose any colour at all! I thought I'd just let him be and maybe his tail would grow back, but then apparently my other guppy, Demi, had the same problem too! Was it caused by filters, plants or were the guppies fighting each other? Please help!


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Looks like your using live plants yes? If so, they won't be the cause of the problem. 
What type of filter are you using currently? If its one that uses a "hose" - aka: what most HOB's and canisters use - then it could be caused by the inlet, and the tails getting sucked up as they swim by. Putting some foam or even wrapping some old pantyhose will work.
But I would say that most likely its the males - if you have more than one male in the tank - fighting, which they should easily grow back. keep up the clean water, and it should be fine in a couple of weeks.


----------



## guppyfish29 (Feb 6, 2017)

Thank you aussie, no, I don't use a hose filter. I use a sponge filter so I think highest chances are the males were fighting with each other. However my orange guppy soon died after getting a tear in his tail. I don't think it is fin rot as there is no puffy gills or white spots on the tail. My other blue guppy still has his tail torn really badly though and it seems to be getting worse. There is only a few strips of his tail left... Please reply again I don't know what is happening!


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Could you provide some information about your tank, such as size and complete stock. Without as complete a picture as possible, it's very difficult to make good guesses as to what is happening.


----------



## guppyfish29 (Feb 6, 2017)

Ahhh Kenly died too oh no!!

Okay, here is the full description of my tank. Currently it has 3 fish in it, all female since my males just died  
Roughly 10 gallons, with two filters, both sponge types, one submersible and the other water-fall style. There is a bunch of weeds on the floor, there is gravel and another 3 plants. I don't know what the problem is since I have been doing 25% water changes every 3 days and I cleaned my filter sponge out. 

Please help, I have 2 pregnant guppies in the tank and I need to find the cause of the problem urgently before anything else happens!


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Are you sure its not your filtration that causing the shredded fins, the HOB (hand on back) is exactly concern. Not to mention, you look like you have quite a bit of filtration for a 10g tank.
How do you wash out the filter(s), it could be due to getting rid of the beneficial bacteria, causing things to cycle again - and with shredded fins, equals problems.


----------



## guppyfish29 (Feb 6, 2017)

Thank you aussie,

No worries I am planning to recycle my tank and then testing it before adding the new male I bought today


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Sorry to be so pushy and asking numerous questions, but it does help us in helping you.
How do you plan to recycle? How long will your "recycle" take? (Most cycles take at least a week to develop, often longer)


----------



## guppyfish29 (Feb 6, 2017)

Ok, so normally I just let the tank be for a few days, just letting the plants do their thing in the water and then testing the water before putting the fish in


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

You're in good hands with Aussie, so I'm gonna leave that cycling part be.

One thing I do want to say is that while it's important to try to identify the cause of the problem, often times that's impossible to do so don't drive yourself crazy worrying about something that is likely completely out of your control. What IS in your control is the WATER, and that should be your focus. All you can do is provide the fish with good clean water, good food and compatible stock and hope for the best. And even with all that fish will still die here and there. But at least you'll know it's not your fault.


----------



## guppyfish29 (Feb 6, 2017)

Thanks jaysee, I'll keep that in mind


----------



## Yadu (Jan 25, 2021)

guppyfish29 said:


> Thank you aussie, no, I don't use a hose filter. I use a sponge filter so I think highest chances are the males were fighting with each other. However my orange guppy soon died after getting a tear in his tail. I don't think it is fin rot as there is no puffy gills or white spots on the tail. My other blue guppy still has his tail torn really badly though and it seems to be getting worse. There is only a few strips of his tail left... Please reply again I don't know what is happening!


I have the same problem.All my male guppies in my planted tank are dying.Females are not affected at all.I kept the ones that have their fins damaged in separate bowls.Still,after 2-3 days they are dying.I think its some kind of disease.Anyone who knows plz help..


----------

